# "In dying we are born to eternal life"



## kayde08

"In dying we are born to eternal life"
In 3 vertical column if possible 
if not, could you tell me how I could do so myself?
Thanks


----------



## jupiter13

I couldnt figure out what you meant by saying "In 3 vertical column if possible".

My suggestions for this expression is:

1.כשמתים נולדים לחיים נצחיים or
2.מוות הוא לידה של חיים נצחיים (death is a birth of enternal life)


----------



## Nunty

Welcome to the forums kayde08. 

Is this from the prayer attributed to Francis of Assisi ("Lord, make me an instrument of your peace")? If so, the translation I use is:
במותנו נוולד לחיי נצח
literally, "In our death, we shall be born to eternal life".

Like jupiter13, I don't know what you mean by "in 3 vertical column".


----------



## kayde08

well i tried to type it out but it wouldn't let me.
um well just picture 3 vertical lines of letters. like so:
e
t
e
r
n
a
l

i'd like to make it where its just in 3 vertical lines of letters so
it can be read top to bottom, left to right and for it to make since
when read hah


i know it prob wont translate EXACTLY like that but im going to get it like that and i need to know how to make it correctly be in 3 vertical columns and still have the same meaning


----------



## kayde08

,i have this translation from another site, what exactly does it translate to?
i am trying to find the closest translation to "In dying we are born to eternal life" and i'd like a few opinions so i don't get a tattoo that says something thats not exactly what i wanted 
lol thanks also 


במותנו אנו נולדים לחיי נצח


----------



## Nunty

kayde08 said:


> ,i have this translation from another site, what exactly does it translate to?
> i am trying to find the closest translation to "In dying we are born to eternal life" and i'd like a few opinions so i don't get a tattoo that says something thats not exactly what i wanted
> lol thanks also
> 
> 
> במותנו אנו נולדים לחיי נצח



This translation is very close to mine. The difference is that it says "we are born" and not "we shall be born". I like it.

Hebrew is read from right to left. At the very least, your "three column challenge" should read right to left and not left to right. Good luck.


----------



## kayde08

Thanks a ton!
I like your version better lol
So, If it was in 3 columns read top to bottom from RIGHT to LEFT would it say it correctly? 
I'm getting it in 5 days and just want to make sure its correct so sorry if it seems like im asking the same question a lot.


----------



## xqby

kayde08 said:


> So, If it was in 3 columns read top to bottom from RIGHT to LEFT would it say it correctly?


 
W k o
e i f
l n ?
l d

A fluent speaker would be able to figure it out, but I don't quite understand the insistence on writing it vertically.


----------

